# Does anyone know what this lake victoria cichlid is called?



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what this lake victoria cichlid is called? I was told by the pet store a red fin.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It is either severely deformed or more likely a hybrid.

Kevin


----------



## mnjason (Feb 19, 2008)

wow thats too bad a store would sell that


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 3 of them. Haplochromis sp. Thick skin red fin. Although yours does appear a little bloated or it's holding. Mine spawned once but she dropped her eggs and got eaten. They constantly change color as well.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Chunkanese said:


> I have 3 of them. Haplochromis sp. Thick skin red fin. Although yours does appear a little bloated or it's holding. Mine spawned once but she dropped her eggs and got eaten. They constantly change color as well.


If it is a Thick Skin or Sp. 44 it is a very low quality one! In this case looks to be more of a hybrid! The other thing I have to comment on is that this fish is 100% not holding! With that much color it is for sure a male! It does seem to be severally bloated or "over weight" so you might want to consider readjusting your feeding habits or maybe even the diet itself! good luck!


----------

